# Purchasing Worldmark



## river2020 (Oct 12, 2022)

So I am looking into making a purchase of Worldmark Credits. Just wondering how it is booking weeks, are most all available anytime or do I need to make sure I am calling well in advance tomake sure I get my certain week at a certain resort?


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 12, 2022)

The most popular resorts book within seconds of the first release date (13 months out, day to day, at 6:00AM Pacific Time.) So if you want one of those, you have to be in front of your computer at that second, fingers poised, and ready to click like the dickens to hopefully get what you want.

Failing that, there is a Waitlist that tends to work pretty well.  But it's First Come First Served.  So if you can't book directly, putting in the Waitlist request is your second option. I've used that numerous times to get something that was hard to book.

As your desired date gets closer, there may be last minute cancellations that frees up some availability.  But it is never guaranteed.  Again, the Waitlist is your friend.

The less in-demand resorts tend to have more availability, but I'd never say things lay there till the last minute.  You may get lucky and find a stray week someplace along the way, but it can be difficult to count on, and impossible to predict.

Having said all that, WorldMark remains one of the best points-based systems.  Maintenance Fees are paid at a flat-rate Club level, rather than being tied to an underlying deed in a specific location.  So everyone pays the same rates, based on how many credits they own.  

If you can deal with how Wyndham has screwed up the WorldMark website, then the rest just takes practice and patience.

Dave


----------



## geist1223 (Oct 12, 2022)

I think online Booking now opens at midnight. Checkout www.wmowners.com. This is a web Site by Owners for Owners. Worldmark and Wyndham have no control. Frequently there are Accounts for sale. Resell Worldmark Credits have access to all 90+ Worldmark Resorts, Bonus Time, Inventory Specials, Monday Madness.


----------



## high-class-travel (Nov 7, 2022)

Hi I'm new and looking into purchasing a worldmark timeshare and would like to know if bonus time and inventory special are available for me as a secondary buyer?


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 7, 2022)

high-class-travel said:


> Hi I'm new and looking into purchasing a worldmark timeshare and would like to know if bonus time and inventory special are available for me as a secondary buyer?



Yes, they are.  They'd work for you just fine.

Dave


----------



## high-class-travel (Nov 8, 2022)

Where would I get the best deal on a worldmark timeshare on the secondary market?


----------



## easyrider (Nov 8, 2022)

Ebay.

Bill


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 8, 2022)

high-class-travel said:


> Where would I get the best deal on a worldmark timeshare on the secondary market?



If you're comfortable working with an auction site, eBay is a very good resource.  That was where I bought mine several years ago. You may find something here on Tug.  Redweek.com may have something.  WMOwners.com is also good.  There are others.  But in my experience, the best deals happen on eBay.

WorldMark accounts tend to be pretty straightforward.  You're working with the size of the account, how many credits are available annually, the anniversary date of credit issue, and how many housekeeping tokens are available. That's about all there is to know.  More is not necessarily better.  You buy a [whatever sized] account that comes with [X amount] of credits already in the account, with [Y amount] of future credits available to borrow.  The account may have zero credits available right now, so is a "stripped account" that should sell for less, than a "fully loaded" account that has several years-worth of credits available to use that transfer to you as the Buyer.  Credits are good for 25 months from the anniversary issue date, so even a stripped account will reload within a few years.  There are booking tricks to keep expiring credits from disappearing from the account.  Maintenance Fees are based strictly on how large of an account you own.  WorldMark is a Club, and there are no deeds, fixed weeks, or variable rates members pay. So the rates all members pay are equal, based on account size.

Read through the WorldMark Forum here before you buy, to make sure you know what to expect, and to help decide how much of an account you want to buy,  The smallest contract is 5000 credits, I believe, and it can easily go up into tens of thousands of credits from there.  Because of things like Monday Madness, Bonus Time, Inventory Specials, and being able to rent credits from others if you're short (up to double the amount you own each year), you can easily stretch a smaller account into more usage.  You can also buy multiple accounts and transfer credits between accounts, as needed.  There is a strategy to that, if you want to manipulate things to your advantage.  So be sure you're buying the right-sized account that fits your needs, and don't overpay.  I'm hearing about 20 cents per credit is a good price right now.  I paid far less than that when I bought, but I got an especially sweet deal.  Shop around, and ask questions of the Sellers.  Note that a lot of ebay Sellers are third-party companies that copy and paste ad material, so things may be slightly incorrect - maintenance fees quoted are often incorrect.  If the Seller is one with plenty of positive sales history, chances are good they're accurate.  Just be smart in what you're bidding on.

Good luck!

Dave


----------



## VacationForever (Nov 8, 2022)

I would strongly suggest to get the information that you need on wmowners.com.  It is a site like TUG, except it is run by Worldmark owners/members only.  There is a sub-forum with membership for sale, as well as a list of trusted brokers.  I bought through one of the trusted brokers and I had probably one of the best deals to be had.


----------



## 90_Min_Sales_Pitch (Nov 10, 2022)

Is Wyndham building new Worldmark locations?  If not, I am guessing they would still grow through acquisition of similar programs.


----------



## geist1223 (Nov 10, 2022)

They just built Worldmark Moab in the last couple years.


----------

